# Help Identifying An Omega



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi there all,

I was hoping that perhaps some of you learned members may be able to help me with something. I have a delicate Omega that once belonged to my late Grandfather and I would love to know some more about it. I dont have any information about it at all (not sure if you peeps will hate that or love the challenge!). If anyone can identify the model and/or age i would be over the moon. I do not mind if it turns out to be a copy, I will never part with it but it would be lovely to try and build a backstory for the watch.

Thanks


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I haven't had the back off, nor would I know how to!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

pictures.... would be good strong the force is with us but even we have our limits


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> pictures.... would be good strong the force is with us but even we have our limits


hmmmmm - potential newbie image fail but I posted 5 that are showing for me. I posted urls from my dropbox, have I done something wrong?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BigTom said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > pictures.... would be good strong the force is with us but even we have our limits
> ...


Dont know drop box.com try using photobucket to host them then highlight the picture copy the img tag and past into your post


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You must be looged into the Dropbox account to actually see the pictures. That's why we can't see them.

Later,

William


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks William, I put them in the wrong folder :wallbash:

Lets try this:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Can you get the back of and give us a movment shot?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2010)

I wouldn't know where to start with that? Am a little nervous to just give it a shot.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I think we need the back off and a movement shot


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

BigTom said:


> I wouldn't know where to start with that? Am a little nervous to just give it a shot.


Really need the back off , then a whole load of info would be available then but if your not familiar with removing a case back then i can understand your concerns , especially on something so sentimental.

Maybe you could get a watch repairer to remove it for you and allow you to take some pics before he replaces it

good luck

Andy


----------



## BigTom (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Andy & Gaz. I will see what I can do - will post pics when I have an update.


----------

